# Just bought a new 350 :)



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Well, I just traded in my Altima and bought a 2006 350Z. Don't have it in the garage yet, as the dealer didn't have the one I wanted on the lot. I should be getting it either Saturday evening or sometime Sunday afternoon. They're having to do a dealer trade with another dealer in Dallas, Texas to get it. I live in Macon, GA. It's a 2006 6MT coupe. The reason they have to get it is because of the color I want. I think it's called Interlagos Fire. It's the one that changes colors when you look at it from differnt angles. I can't wait, impatient as hell!! Soon as I get some pics I'll hit up the Member Rides again. Out of curiosity, who makes the best exhaust for it. Will be going with the Nismo CAI, and when I save some money back up, a $tillen supercharger kit, that way I can show chimmike what a real fast car is:thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bahaha. Stillen s/c = weakness 

congrats on the car man.

btw.....i ran a stillen stage 3 from 80......well, if you want, I can give you his email address and you can ask him what the result was 

awesome choice on colors.....but if you're gonna do a body kit, find a GOOD paint shop!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

You shouldn't have had to drive to Texas cause we have two up here in Knoxville, a GT and a GT vert. And don't go with the Stillen SC go with the ATI, its got a great response with power and you can intercool it better. The Stillen one can only be liquid cooled and that is very limiting.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I didn't go to Texas, my dealer did. I didn't want a conv. or a touring, I was set on the Enthusiast, as well as the color. I plan on a body kit somewhere down the road, just not sure when I'll get the cash...


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

I have yet to see the "Interlagos Fire", please post some pics when you get it. Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

Is this you? If not, this 350Z is in your backyard (very close in GA).


Vehicle Detail 

Order #: W599080 

Current Configuration 
56166
2006 Z{ ENTHUSIAST 2DR 6-SPD 

L40-G
INTERLAGOS FIRE, CARBON/CHARCOAL 


Invoice MSRP 
BASE $26,959 $29,150 

AKP $78 $110 
ALUM KICK PLATE 

FLO $64 $90 
FLOOR MATS 

PNT $433 $500 
Fcty paint charge 

SGD $108 $140 
SPLASH GUARDS 

TMA $54 $70 
TRUNK MAT (COUPE) 

50S $0 $0 
50 STATE EMISSION 

Freight Charge $605 $605 


Total $28,301 $30,665 


Vehicle Information 
Order #: W599080 VIN: JN1AZ34D06M302787 
Ordered On: 10/06/2005 Production Month: 11/2005 
Rail Ship Date: Shipping VPC: 
Rail Receive Date: Status: DLR 
Wholesale Date: 12/22/2005 
ETA: 01/03/06 
RDR Date:


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't have the splach guards, so that's not mine. I've got a few pics posted on another site, but none to show off the color. You can only notice the color change in the sunlight, and it's still raining like hell where I live.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

avoid the ATI procharger, it is commonly known as the kit that pops engines.

Stillen is the most reliable FI available, and therefore it makes the least power.

Vortech has problems of its own but generally won't pop your motor. 

the ATI procharger has a horrible record of blowing VQs.

beides.....why not go turbo?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

chimmike said:


> beides.....why not go turbo?


I really haven't put that much thought into a turbo. I think I will though, if it will be safer for my engine. What kinda of power difs will I see with turbo vs. supercharger? I really don't know much about them...


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

chimmike said:


> avoid the ATI procharger, it is commonly known as the kit that pops engines.
> 
> Stillen is the most reliable FI available, and therefore it makes the least power.
> 
> ...


People pop them cause they put the higher pulley on there and the stock internals will not hold.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

NissanWarranty said:


> I have yet to see the "Interlagos Fire", please post some pics when you get it. Congratulations on your purchase.


PIX don't do it justice, one pic might make it look purple the next might make it look brownish. Come to the Z Nationals outside ATL on the first weekend in April and I bet there'll be on there.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Outkast said:


> People pop them cause they put the higher pulley on there and the stock internals will not hold.



90% of the popped motors from ATI's are on the stock pulley.


----------



## 350zsuck (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm a big sissy and cannot handle a real car like the 350z.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

350zsuck said:


> 350z Suck ASS, they are a crap car that the Japs call a sports car, Anyone who owns one is a ***, and should drive their car off a cliff, or large hill. My Jeep V8 has a reputation for destroying 350z at the dragstrip. GET A REAL CAR, BUY AMERICAN!!! --- SISSIES
> 
> 
> > Yeah, and you drive a Chrysler, funny how a jap car with a smaller engine will last longer, put out more hp and torque, give you less problems, and look better resulting in getting a lot more pussy than you. Who's the *** now?:balls:
> ...


----------



## =WD=big-X (Jan 30, 2006)

he is just a jealous sh!tbag...anyone knocking the Z car is an idiot.


----------



## Shawn B (Oct 5, 2005)

350zsuck said:


> 350z Suck ASS, they are a crap car that the Japs call a sports car, Anyone who owns one is a ***, and should drive their car off a cliff, or large hill. My Jeep V8 has a reputation for destroying 350z at the dragstrip. GET A REAL CAR, BUY AMERICAN!!! --- SISSIES


Japs?!? You're a racist.

***? You're a bigot.

Sissies? Good thing you can spout crap from the safety of your computer keyboard you needle-dick scumbag.

350 the only thing sucking around here is YOU. Take your TROLL, dickhead, moron, antagonistic, off-topic, bullsh*t somewhere else. You're on a Nissan forum assh*le, pull your camel toe out of your vagina, and go phuck yourself. 

:cheers:


----------



## 350zsuck (Mar 20, 2006)

*Good comeback*

I'm a moron.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

350zsuck said:


> Does the Nissan dealer train you **** on comebacks to people talking about the shit they sell. Anyway screw you guys. Oh yeh, Watson1 I know you, better than you think, so watch your ass!!
> I drive a 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee, V8, Blue, and also have a 1995 F-150
> 4x4, 5-speed.........Sound familiar. Bitch!!


Heh, I remember that day at the dragstrip when my Altima took your Jeep by a whole 2 seconds in the 1/4. :balls:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

350zsuck said:


> 350z Suck ASS, they are a crap car that the Japs call a sports car, Anyone who owns one is a ***, and should drive their car off a cliff, or large hill. My Jeep V8 has a reputation for destroying 350z at the dragstrip. GET A REAL CAR, BUY AMERICAN!!! --- SISSIES



continue this attitude and you'll find your IP on a nice permanent timeout.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

You need to bring you new Z down to Carrollton next weekend for the Z-Nationals You get to see the largest Z based company on the East coast and have a blast too


----------

